# connexion I Pod touch 4 et Bose sounddock



## 8791 (14 Mars 2011)

Après avoir acheté un I Pod Touch 4 j'ai voulu profiter aussi des capacités offertes par la Bose Sounddock portable.
Mais je rencontre un grave problème d'enfichage de l'I Pod dans l'embase et ça ne marche pas. 
Avant de rendre le dock je voudrais savoir s'il existe des adaptateurs à mettre sur le dock pour arriver à connecter l'I Pod.

J'ai pu remarquer que la prise du dock comportait des pièces plastiques qui dépassent sur les côtés alors que sur le connecteur I Pod-usb il n'y en a pas 
de plus quand il est dessus il ne s'enfiche pas donc pas de contact donc il ne marche pas


----------



## 8791 (16 Mars 2011)

pour compléter le tout je suis en face de *PUBLICITE MENSONGERE* car 
Apple rejette tout sur Bose
Bose soutient qu'ils sont compatibles et qu'il faut un peu forcer lors de l'enfichage (litote et on risque fort d'abimer l'IPod)
Enfin Scosche soutient que son adaptateur (à 30) et nécessaire.
Les essais sont tous concluants sans que l'on sache précisément le modèle d'IPod testé

J'en ai assez et je plaque tout et vais faire en sorte que ça se sache.
En effet je ne pense pas être seul dans ce cas et je trouve honteux d'être laissé sans aide face au problème.
Si quelqu'un a une solution éprouvée je prends


----------



## 8791 (21 Mai 2011)

Enfin résolu!
une visite à l'Apple store de Montpellier (lors de vacances) a permis de cerner le problème : il s'agissait d'une mauvaise fabrication et une languette gênait l'enfichage


----------

